# Bronaber camp and Trawsfynydd Artillery Range



## jools (Nov 18, 2011)

Bronaber army camp **(PRN 18286) Trawsfynydd Artillery Range

A small military camp was established at Bryn Golau, on the southern outskirts of Trawsfynydd village at the turn of the 20th century.

In 1906, a larger, more permanent site was established at Rhiw Goch further south: the War Office bought land from the locals and the camp developed.

Tents were used to accommodate soldiers in the early years. Soon the War Department owned 8,020 acres in Trawsfynydd parish, mainly for artillery practice for both the Regular and Territorial Army. 

During the First World War the camp became a busy centre not just for accommodation for soldiers, but also as an artillery range and a prisoner-of-war camp. Typically, soldiers stayed at the camp for two weeks during the summer months, while between the end of September and February the camp was closed to allow repair, replacement and maintenance work.

As commercialism increased, a small, purpose-built village was established west of the camp and was named after a nearby farm, Bron Aber (although it became known locally as Tin-town!). It comprised a collection of metal huts accommodating cafés, shops and petrol stations, and was used by both soldiers and locals. 

An observatory was built on the tope of Craig y Penmaen to observe the shelling of both eastward (‘live’) and westward (‘dead’/blank) shells.

By World War II, more-permanent structures had replaced the tents as accommodation, and Rhiw Goch house, built in 1610 and one of the earliest houses in the project area (listed grade II), had been converted into the camp’s Officers’ Mess.

Once again it was also used as a POW camp, though this time mainly for Italian, rather than German, prisoners.

After 1945, the camp gradually lost its importance but was used more as a firing range for unused ammunition, conveyed by rail to Trawsfynydd and then by lorries to Rhiw Goch.* A map shows the extent of the ‘Trawsfynydd Artillery Range’ at some 8403 acres.

The camp was finally closed as a military establishment in 1957-8, and was re-opened almost immediately to accommodate over 800 non-local construction workers involved with building the Trawsfynydd power station. It was still a self-contained community with its own shops, church, canteen and cinema.

When this was finished, the land was gradually sold back to the original owners.‘Tin-town’ was largely demolished in 1971, during the widening of the A470, although a few buildings still exist to the east of the road. The camp complex is now a hotel and chalet establishment, alongside an artificial ski-slope.

Most of the hut bases have been re-used as chalet foundations







The remains of Tin Town






Essential to any gathering of men,,,,,,,,, The toilet block. Considering the size of the camp there must have been several of theses brick,,,, um,,,,,outhouses 











Loo with a view






The water heater






The north side of the site has many hut foundations. There were also steps,,,,,a lot of steps,,,,






Twin steps











They had a good view but I bet the wind used to whistle around their ears,,,,,,,, it blows predominantly from the West,,, just over them hills from the Irish Sea






There was a large open area and a larger shed







I drove on up through the Range, there was a some evidence of Army use by reinforced concrete walls keeping the river away and with concrete built culverts over streams,, and I expect there are lots of dangerous bits and pieces out here but mostly the land is reverting back to wilderness.

Up the valley towards the artillery range is a small chapel all on it's own. It's congregation must have been gathered from the surrounding farms,, although there's not one in view. It's still used and looked after.. 

It just sits here quietly waiting for Sundays 






















Maybe the people who lived here sang in the Chapel






Or this family











I'm Welsh and love Welsh singing. Let me digress and tell you a story.

During the war my mother was a Clippy on the bus service that used to service the Coal Valleys. One evening she was doing the last trip of the night to the terminus at Treorcy and on board were the Treorcy Male voice choir who had just won a competition in Cardiff,,,,,they were happy and full of beer and they sang all the way up the valley. When the bus stopped they didn't want to end the evening and go to their homes so they carried on singing in the bus. 

My mother was canny ,,,,, she asked them if they would sing a song especially for her to which they of course agreed,, she they asked them to sing her favourite "Myfanwy". They started to sing but she stopped them and asked that they sing standing together,, like a "proper choir". 

They happily trooped off the bus,,,stood on the pavement and sang to my mother as the bus slowly drove off,,,, with my mother hanging on the back step,,,

Hear it again here,,,, [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFaxOv3nnU&feature=related[/ame] 


On the edge of the military area the bridges are old and quaint but as the road climbs up the riverside they become strong and functional for use by many men and their equipment











Poking around is not advisable






Not sure what this is,,,very thick roof and blast wall,,,,,but??






















Then I went home


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 18, 2011)

That last one... was there a trench leading around from the doors? Maybe a hole in the ground just off to one side of the trench?

If so, it's probably part of the grenade range. Bods would stay in the hut with the blast doors shut, and taken out individually to chuck their grenade over the wall. The hole in the ground would be where the "responsible adult" would attempt to knock the grenade from the squaddie's hand into the pit should said squaddie freeze in panic with the pin out, simultaneously pushing the frightened soldier to the ground. Where the blast would be directed upwards, and both soldier and instructor would be safe, albeit in need of a fresh pair of boxers.


----------



## jools (Nov 18, 2011)

The ground was very soft and boggy with a stream not far from the building so couldn't identify anything. These three tubes were fitted through the wall at similar distances and as near as dam it horizontal. They were quality steel not cast iron,,,about 4' long 4" OD and 3" bore. The inner end was of a larger OD and the bore was recessed,,,,,,,,,,, I thought gun barrels,,, no rifling visible,,,,,,,,,but why through the wall






Inside the wall






So much has happened in a hundred years of use it's difficult to know what is what


----------



## night crawler (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice place to look round if a bit cold.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 20, 2011)

Great tour. I love seeing remains like this...nice to see the variety too.
Love the chapel door. It's totally gorgeous.


----------

